
Pannellum, a Lightweight Panorama Viewer for the Web - tambourine_man
https://pannellum.org/?hn
======
ascorbic
That is so cool. Cool enough in fact that I think I may get off my arse and
move the 35k panoramas on clevr.com over to use it instead of my flash viewer
that hasn't been updated in six years.

------
aorth
Wow, this is really cool. Congrats! Would this work with panoramas and or
photospheres taken using Google Camera on Android? I've taken a few cool
photospheres inside churches, mosques, on top of mountains, etc, but it's
really impossible to view them without posting them on Google+ or using the
Photos application on Android.

Side note: it's a bit annoying that the link to the article is using a '?hn'
query in the URL.

~~~
mpetroff
Pannellum supports Google Photo Sphere XMP data, so it should work with any
photo sphere without any extra configuration.

Note: I'm the author of Pannellum.

~~~
L_Rahman
I don't often see projects by Hopkins alums on HN, so it was a pleasant
surprise to see the Peabody show up as the first image on Panellum.

Thanks for taking the time to build this.

------
tonyjstark
I helped with this:
[https://github.com/digicademy/virtualTour](https://github.com/digicademy/virtualTour),
for an example look here:
[http://www.inschriften.net/hildesheim/rundgang/index.html](http://www.inschriften.net/hildesheim/rundgang/index.html)

------
vanous
This seems like an interesting project, with interlinking, information icons
etc. - nice for interactive walkthroughs. In a non-full screen mode it worked
alright, but once in full screen, i experienced random jumps, like if mouse
was misinterpreted...

------
unicornporn
I recently searched for something like this, without success. Mighty
impressed.

